# VPN-Tunnellung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung

## besservpn

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin neu hier und habe eine einfache Frage bezüglich VPN-Tunnellung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung! 

Ist es möglich, bei einem in Deutschland gemieteten Server (V-Server oder RootServer) den man mittels 

VPN-Tunnel von zu Hause aus als "Bindeglied" ins Internet nutzt, durch ein installiertes Erase-Programm 

alle Logfiles und Nutzerdaten täglich löschen zu lassen und damit dem Staatsanwalt jegliche 

Grundlage bezüglich Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Surfverhalten zu entziehen? Was bliebe denn da noch an Daten 

beim Internet-Provider und der Serverfirma übrig? 

Oder ist genau das in Deutschland/Europa nicht erlaubt? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure profunden Antworten und Denkanstösse.

----------

## Jimini

Willkommen :)

Das BVerfG hat am 2.3.2010 entschieden, dass die von der Bundesregierung geplante Vorratsdatenspeicherung verfassungswidrig und damit nichtig ist. Siehe auch http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/entscheidungen/rs20100302_1bvr025608.html

Das betrifft wie gesagt nur die Speicherung von Daten auf Vorrat. Anders sieht es bei Daten aus, die beispielsweise aus Abrechnungsgründen erhoben werden (müssen), also Datenvolumen, deine Anschrift, deine Kontoverbindung und so weiter. 

Im konkreten Verdachtsfall hingegen ist eine Speicherung und Analyse deiner Daten nach wie vor rechtsmäßig, sofern die erforderlichen formellen Schritte unternommen wurden (gem. StPO, STGB etc.). Nur eine Speicherung ALLER Daten ALLER "User" für 6 Monate ist wie schon gesagt durch das BVerfG gekippt worden.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: im Übrigen sind die hiesigen TK-Anbieter dazu per Gesetz verpflichtet, bei Bedarf mit den staatlichen Behörden zusammenzuarbeiten. Dinge wie "bulletproof hosting" sind hierzulande also eher schwer umzusetzen ;)

----------

